# Diagnosing Plow Problems



## rpdwyer (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello List.

I have a Meyers TMP 6.5 mounted on an old beater '89 GMC Jimmy.

I noticed towards the end of last season, the plow became slower and slower at lifting and often the left right would get stuck in position and had to be jogged by gently pushing it against a snow bank.

I just got the Jimmy running and the first thing I noticed is when I tried to lift the plow via the wired control, it instead angled all the way to the left. This happened on battery only as I did not have the Jimmy running at that moment. When I did get it started, the lift was extremely slow and only had enough power to lift the plow about an inch off the ground, no more. Left and right angle do not seem to work (I can hear it trying, it just doesn't move).

Last season, I replaced the relay switch (the 3 wire relay mounted inside the engine compartment). Any idea's on the problem... what would cause the plow to angle when I'm trying to lift and the lack of any power when it does lift?
Thanks for any help.
Rick


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

First thing to do would be to drain and flush the whole system including the angle rams, cleaning out the filters will more than likely solve your slow lift problem. The B coil is what would be causing angle to the left.

FWIW go to the Meyer link at the top of the page and they have a service and support page with troubleshooting guides.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44873

this will help you


----------



## rpdwyer (Nov 16, 2008)

tom_mccauley;637990 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44873
> 
> this will help you


Thanks Tom. The PDF is pretty good in breaking the different functions down.

FesterW, I drained the fluid from the unit and there was very little in there. One of my couplings on the pass side angle piston is leaking so I will replace it tomorrow and pick up some replacement fluid. I took both A & B coils off and cleaned them up... they had quite a bit of gunk at their base and a bit of it on the inside. Don't know if it will make a difference after I cleaned them, but once I have everything back to together, I'll know what still needs to be done. Cleaned both filters too (one was certainly more dirty than the other) but I have a feeling the lift problem was do to the lack of fluid in the unit.

Thanks for the help.

Rick


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yehp./ definitly a fluid flush. The next step would be the pump/motor.


----------

